# Varoius Diesel DIY information[ALL PIC'S]



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I dont know why some of the photo's are upside down but oh well.........photo's are worth a thousand words so I'm not going to bother explaining them lol.


----------



## WI Diesel (May 29, 2014)

sweet. but can you post page 9-1181, Fuel System Priming?


----------



## Scott M. (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cool post! I like the warning about gasoline vapors lol


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

It's also interesting that they recommend 0W30 oil I don't recall seeing that before.


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

diesel said:


> It's also interesting that they recommend 0W30 oil I don't recall seeing that before.


They recommend 0w30 Dexos 2 for extremely cold operation conditions. I would imagine like up in the Northern Canadian territories, and possibly Alaska. All the first number indicates is the oils cold flow viscosity, and they probably do that for easier starting/better lubrication in extremely cold weather.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, I've drained my water every oil change but didn't know about turning the key...


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Roadburner440 said:


> They recommend 0w30 Dexos 2 for extremely cold operation conditions. I would imagine like up in the Northern Canadian territories, and possibly Alaska. All the first number indicates is the oils cold flow viscosity, and they probably do that for easier starting/better lubrication in extremely cold weather.


Is there a 0w30 Dexos 2 available yet in North America? I remember checking into that last winter since it gets pretty cold here in Northern Iowa, but there wasn't one available.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

some advice remove that torx bolt on the rotor next time you guys rotate your tires. I had all four get galded up on my TL and had to drill them bastards off. They are just there to hold the rotors on when going down the assembly line.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> sweet. but can you post page 9-1181, Fuel System Priming?


Sorry I havent checked back here, still want it? pm me


----------

